# N64 - [Never Released] Resident Evil 0 Prototype



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

I did not know that Resident Evil 0 has intended for the Nintendo 64.
A "Legend" tells that all existed Gamecarts where overwritten with Mega Man 64....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

The "Diary" of the Resident Evil 0 Developers:



(Requires maybe you Age Verification/Log In on Youtube)


----------



## KiiWii (May 14, 2020)

One day the rom might see the light of day.... I personally want dinosaur planet....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> One day the rom might see the light of day.... I personally want dinosaur planet....


Another "Legend" tells,there is/was a ROM of this Game but NINTENDO was after that and stopped the "User"...
That poor Guy has already posted Screenshots and Videos...somewhere...


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

I remember reading about this in a N64 mag, it was one of the last N64 games.
It looks nice, but I like the gamecube version more.


----------



## Ralkila (Aug 31, 2021)

You didn't know? you must be young, it was in most of the magazines hyping the E3 content. you know magazines , paper with letters.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 31, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> One day the rom might see the light of day.... I personally want dinosaur planet....


Looks like one wish was granted.
Can we get another wish and hope for RE0 64 to be leaked too?


----------



## HellGhast (Aug 31, 2021)

Cool if we're to come as homebrew to switch.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 31, 2021)

Holy shit! I didn't knew about this.
Could this be why the GameCube suddenly had Resident Evil ports?


----------

